# دروس تعليم MS Project Video



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (27 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

الزملاء الاعزاء الى حضراتكم دروس تعليم الــ MS Project Video و اتمنى ان ينتفع بيه الجميع 

الجزء الاول
و يحتوى على الدروس من ا الى 10
http://ifile.it/i3g0ynb/ms_project_1-10_.rar

الجزء الثانى 
و يحتوى على الدروس من 11 الى 20
http://ifile.it/03gcu9p/ms_project_11-20_.rar

الجزء الثالث
و يحتوى على الدروس من 21 الى 30
http://ifile.it/gfh1rxw/ms_project_21-30_.rar

الجزء الرابع
و يحتوى على الدروس من 31 الى 30 
http://ifile.it/itv7m20/ms_project_31-39_.rar

و فققكم الله جميعا و اتمنى ان ينال اعجاب حضراتكم

وشكرا :56:


----------



## راعي شبوة (2 أكتوبر 2008)

الله يعطيك العافيه 
ماقصرت
و مباركن عيدك


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (3 أكتوبر 2008)

راعي شبوة قال:


> الله يعطيك العافيه
> ماقصرت
> و مباركن عيدك


 

و يعطيك اخى الكريم و كل عام و انت بخير


----------



## as3ate (24 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## م.محمد عمران (1 ديسمبر 2009)

جزيت خيرا لكن ياريت تعدل الموضوع عنوان الجزء الرابع من 31 إلى 30 ليكون من 31 إلى 39


----------



## roufa2010 (27 فبراير 2010)

thxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## داركنيس (1 مارس 2010)

مشكور بارك الله فيك
بس ان مشكلتي لااعرف كيف اشاهد الفيديو نزلت كل الاجزاء وكل الملفات مضغوطة


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (14 مارس 2010)

داركنيس قال:


> مشكور بارك الله فيك
> بس ان مشكلتي لااعرف كيف اشاهد الفيديو نزلت كل الاجزاء وكل الملفات مضغوطة


 

اولا يجب فك ضغط الملفات ثانيا يمكن ان تستخدم برنامج الكوداك لتشغيل الملفات

و شكرا


----------



## garary (14 مارس 2010)

جزاكم الله خير


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (15 مارس 2010)

garary قال:


> جزاكم الله خير


 

و جزاك اخى الكريم .............


----------



## max452 (24 مارس 2010)

الشكر الجزيل....


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (24 مارس 2010)

max452 قال:


> الشكر الجزيل....


 
الشكر لله ..................


----------



## emofleh (1 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله وجزاك الله كل خير
لقد قمت بفك الضغط عن الملفات ونزلت الكوداك ولكن البرنامج لم يعمل ، هل لديكم حل 

مع الشكر الجزبل


----------



## abosalah1 (1 أبريل 2010)

الف الف لف شكر موضوع رائع وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## match1_dz (2 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيك و زادك من فضله


----------



## مهندس وائل الشاذلي (4 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيك
مجهود طيب


----------



## بسمالله (4 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا
مشكور


----------



## engmohmahkamel (5 أبريل 2010)

مجهود رائع جدا جدا 
بارك الله فيك وجزاك كل خير


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (14 أبريل 2010)

emofleh قال:


> بارك الله وجزاك الله كل خير
> لقد قمت بفك الضغط عن الملفات ونزلت الكوداك ولكن البرنامج لم يعمل ، هل لديكم حل
> 
> مع الشكر الجزبل


 
بصراحة لا لان كل ما فعلته حضرتك فهلة باقى الزملاء و انا ايضاء و الحمد لله اشتغل اكيد فى مشكلة ما عند حضرتك 

انا اسف بجد كان بودى المساعدة

و شكرا


----------



## ETEC (6 مايو 2010)

مشكور ياأخي وجزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## م جورج صفوت فخري (6 مايو 2010)

مجهود رائع جدا
بالتوفيق الدائم


----------



## سامر محمد سامر (8 مايو 2010)

مشكور أخي العزيز،،، ماقصرت جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## m m a (19 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته احب ان اقدم كل الشكر والتقدير علي هذا الجهد الرائع وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## m m a (19 سبتمبر 2010)

الزملاء الاعزاء الى حضراتكم دروس تعليم الــ MS Project Video و اتمنى ان ينتفع بيه الجميع 

الجزء الاول
و يحتوى على الدروس من ا الى 10
http://ifile.it/i3g0ynb/ms_project_1-10_.rar

الجزء الثانى 
و يحتوى على الدروس من 11 الى 20
http://ifile.it/03gcu9p/ms_project_11-20_.rar

الجزء الثالث
و يحتوى على الدروس من 21 الى 30
http://ifile.it/gfh1rxw/ms_project_21-30_.rar

الجزء الرابع
و يحتوى على الدروس من 31 الى 30 
http://ifile.it/itv7m20/ms_project_31-39_.rar

و فققكم الله جميعا و اتمنى ان ينال اعجاب حضراتكم


----------



## نضال زيتون (24 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا بارك الله فيك


----------



## matawnih2000 (12 يونيو 2011)

مرحبا اخي الكريم انا بحاول انزل الفيديو بس الروابط ما بتعمل


----------



## محمد صلاح شحات (2 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكور يا اخي على الموضوع ولكن كل ما ادخل لكي احمل الفيديوهات تأتيني رساله تقول no such file


----------



## موسى محمد قطوم (2 أكتوبر 2011)

اخي العزيز هل ممكنتعديل الروابط لانها لاتعمل


----------



## karimovitch (31 أكتوبر 2011)

ياجماعه ارجوكم الفيال تقريبا بايظه ياريت حد فعلا يعيد رفعها مره اخرى


----------



## ساكانا (1 نوفمبر 2011)

الفايلات ,, ما اتحملت معي ,,, بس الدروس من 21 الى 30 اتحملت 

الرجاء رفعها مرة اخرى 
و السلام


----------



## alradaii (1 نوفمبر 2011)

الف شكر وكل عام وانت بخير​


----------



## adeb11 (1 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير باش مهندس احمد لكن الروابط لاتفتح وكان الملف قد الغي ممكن رفعهم على موقع تاني لو سمحت ولك كل الشكر


----------



## mh702 (1 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير باش مهندس احمد لكن الروابط لاتفتح ممكن رفعهم رة اخري ولك كل الشكر


----------



## frank martin (3 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا اخي الكريم
ولو تفضلت ارفعهم مرة ثانية


----------



## روني اوسو (18 يناير 2012)

اخوتي الروابط لاتعمل


----------



## Abdullah Mashaqbeh (18 يناير 2012)

الله يجزيك الخير ما قصرت


----------



## Els3id Fathy (20 يناير 2012)

يا ريت اخى تعيد الرفع


----------



## sayedahmed330 (20 يناير 2012)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## Eng.wisamamro (7 فبراير 2012)

أرجو طرح الملفات من جديد لأنني أحتاجها بشدة وهي غير موجودة 
مع التحية 
شكرا على المجهود


----------



## محمدعماد (5 مارس 2012)

*شكرا جزيلا مهندس احمد على هذا المجهود العظيم ولكن اللينكات كلها اصبحت غير صالحة ارجو من سيادتكم التكرم باعادة رفعها على الميديا فاير افضل وجزاكم الله خيرا*


----------



## ahmed_2a2m (9 سبتمبر 2012)

شكرا أخي الكريم على المجهود 
نرجو رفع الملفات على موقع اخر من الإخوة الذين قاموا بتحميله
ولكم منا جزيل الشكر


----------

